# Diymas newest vendor - TBI Mobile Sound



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Please help us welcome DIYMAS newest supporting vendor TBI Mobile Sound. More info can be found at www.tbisound.com
DIYMA member TBI Mobile Sound is here in the forums available to help with any questions you might have.

Thanks for your attention!
DIYMA


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

The equipment looks nice but I'm just trying to figure out how to install any of it in my car?


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

They make some auto use tweeters I can see.


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

This post has been edited by DIYMA

If you are going to calll out a vendor, please do not do it in the Welcome Aboard thread.
Your reply was moved to a new topic in this same forum.
DIYMA

_**Edited by DIYMA July 30th, 2009 - 5:38pm_


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Will TBI be offering more raw drivers other than the tweeters listed? Also, do they manufacture their own drivers for their speaker systems or are they built by another company in the industry?

When can we expect the website to be updated with more drivers?

Thanks and welcome aboard TBI


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

welcome aboard!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome aboard and PLEASE make some really high quality autosound 8" mids


----------



## TBI Mobile Sound (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. At present we only have the tweeter and we do have intentions of adding more special ETL drivers to our mobile line both mid and woofer. What we have developed and hope to confirm with the members is that this tweeter will leave you scratching your heads about what it is doing. You probably won't be complaining about midrange anymore. The TWEP51 should be used just like a tweeter in a conventional system that is near the midrange even if it is near the floor. Now you can see how the tweeter has been messing things up.

JP TBI Sound


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Excellent !

I entered the contest. I will put them with a set of Polk 6750's in Pete's truck to see if they are all that [ they are compatible as far as ohmage ], we'll just pull the other tweets and replace with yours.

Music will be the best recordings from elusive disc {XRCD format}.


----------

